# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Bisocard

## Piotrek

Witam, mam 21 lat i zażywam bisocard i magnokal od 3 tygodni. Mam jakieś zaburzenia w przewodnictwie dokładnie nie wiem jaka jest diagnoza bo jedni mówią że nic panu nie jest a drudzy co innego... wiem tyle że bisocard pomaga mi tylko na arytmie ale występuje więcej szarpnięć takich 3-4 sekundowych może nie jest to takie szarpnięcie ale czuje wtedy jak by mnie coś blokowało w klatce piersiowej hmm jak by powietrze no nie wiem jak to określić bynajmniej nie jest to przyjemne :Frown:  no i wtedy pojawia się lęk przed śmiercią i roje sobie w głowie różne horrory, codziennie czuję się jakiś spięty mam zawroty głowy i osłabiony jestem.

----------


## Piotrek

Czy to mogą być bloki serca? Bisocard może je nasilać?

----------


## misio

Witam!!

Mam pytanie chciałabym bym dostać jakiś dobry betabloker ale nie mam jak,może pan-pani ma do odsporzedania lub wie kto ma lub też możliwość załatwienia.dobrze zapłacę!!!!zależy mi na czasie!!!!proszę o jak najszybszą odp ma forum,a najlepiej na meila;misio875@interia.pl!!!Dziękuję

----------

